# Any significant difference between Green & Blue Masking Tape ?



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

When watching or reading Detailing articles on line; I’m noticing the Green Masking Tape appears to be gaining in popularity.

Therefore, when used during Detailing; is there any significant difference between the Blue or Green ?

I’m taking the type Detailers and Auto Paint-shops use; Tape thats been specifically developed and marketed for use on automotive paint, trim and mouldings.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

3M make the blue one
Wurth make the green one (amongst others)

You’re interested in the adhesive they use. Some is decorators tape meant for painting. Automotive masking tape uses an adhesive more suitable for paint and trim, which will stick better and remove easier with less residue to clean up.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I reckon it's all red tape.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

I believe the Wurth “Green” Tape was a Painters and Decorators Tape and although it can be used for Detailing, it wasn’t specifically developed for automotive refinishing; whether that makes a difference, I don’t know.

3M 3030 is a Green Automotive Masking Tape.

The 3M 3434 Blue, appears to be the go to Tape used by Detailers and often mentioned or suggested on this forum; and I was lead to believe it’s because of the following:

Won’t lift when passing over with a MOP.

Doesn’t leave an adhesive residue when removed.

Follows curves and contours much easier & without tearing 

Will endure wet sanding 

Can remain affixed to bodywork, Trim & Mouldings for a longer period than traditional Masking Tape, without drying out or becoming difficult to remove.

Hence, why it’s normally double the cost or traditional Masking Tape.

The 3M website doesn’t provide much details in regard to their Green Tape, although I assume it must possess similar qualities but I wondered whether, other than its cost, is there a noticeable or significant difference other than colour ?


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

search "low tack masking tape" Some manufacturers sell in many lengths up to 50M.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Demented said:


> I believe the Wurth "Green" Tape was a Painters and Decorators Tape and although it can be used for Detailing, it wasn't specifically developed for automotive refinishing; whether that makes a difference, I don't know.
> 
> 3M 3030 is a Green Automotive Masking Tape.
> 
> ...


Wurth green was designed for the bodyshop (low tack, solvent and water based paints, good uv resistance and so on) and can be used by painters and decorators.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

According to Würth, their Green Crepe Masking Tape is suited for Painting Task which require oven drying; which suggest Automotive Painting and the likes rather than Painting and Decorating.

Although, it’s not UV-resistant and not suitable for outdoor applications; which I guess only matters if Detailing outdoors in strong sunlight.

However, it appears, whether to use Blue or Green Tape for Detailing is personal preference and for no particular reason, other than, either; the Green was less expensive, it was all that was available or one colour is preferred over the other.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Demented said:


> According to Würth, their Green Crepe Masking Tape is suited for Painting Task which require oven drying; which suggest Automotive Painting and the likes rather than Painting and Decorating.
> 
> Although, it's not UV-resistant and not suitable for outdoor applications; which I guess only matters if Detailing outdoors in strong sunlight.
> 
> However, it appears, whether to use Blue or Green Tape for Detailing is personal preference and for no particular reason, other than, either; the Green was less expensive, it was all that was available or one colour is preferred over the other.


Wurth do two types of green tape! 0992065024 as you have described and a 0992000125 as I have described the latter being the better tape.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

The happy goat said:


> Wurth do two types of green tape! 0992065024 as you have described and a 0992000125 as I have described the latter being the better tape.


 Thanks, that's good to know; I didn't realise there were more than one variant, in fact, there appears to be quite a few; also the one described as " WŪRTHRECISION CREPE TAPE LIGHT (0992000125)" is indeed UV Resistant & 14 days outdoor weathering.

However, is there any noticeable benefit between this Tape and the 3M Blue ?


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I think they are on par with each other but I haven’t used the 3M blue in a long time so I’m probably not the best person to say which is better.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

The happy goat said:


> I think they are on par with each other but I haven't used the 3M blue in a long time so I'm probably not the best person to say which is better.


Ok, thanks, good to know. 
It's not necessarily which one's better.

As you've used both, and can say they're on par with each other; well that as good as an answers my questions. Thanks


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I think as long as you don't use the cheapest white tape that you can find then you'll be ok mate. You know the stuff that has been on the shelf for so long that it's hard to get off the roll, then won't stick onto anything and when it does stick you can't get it off.

Reckon we've all been there at some point in our lives haha.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

vsideboy said:


> I think as long as you don't use the cheapest white tape that you can find then you'll be ok mate. You know the stuff that has been on the shelf for so long that it's hard to get off the roll, then won't stick onto anything and when it does stick you can't get it off.
> 
> Reckon we've all been there at some point in our lives haha.


Yeah, I've used tape for years, mainly to protect gaps and trim from product and it's only in the last couple of years that I've started to use a DA.
Just wondered why more Detailing images and footage online was featuring more use of the Green Tape than previously.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

maybe just a supply and demand mate? Noticing that lots of places currently seem to be struggling for various stock maybe the makers of green tape just have loads available so everywhere is buying green rather than blue?


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

vsideboy said:


> maybe just a supply and demand mate? Noticing that lots of places currently seem to be struggling for various stock maybe the makers of green tape just have loads available so everywhere is buying green rather than blue?


Or maybe doing their bit to save the planet and reduce carbon footprint by Going Green.


----------

